
The Case for Kill Switches in Military Weaponry - pavel_lishin
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-case-for-kill-switches-in-military-weaponry/
======
angersock
What well-intentioned utterly terrible idea.

Even the proposed solution of "Well, we'll just give the kill-switch to the
country's government!" assumes that a) the custodian won't be compromised and
b) the government won't turn against us.

You want your weapons to _just work_ , no magic goofiness.

Let's not even go into the electronic warfare stuff the author identifies and
seemingly just goes "welp, yeah, that could be a problem lol".

